# New website regarding equipment



## Python Blue (Dec 17, 2014)

So I'm trying to improve my ability at web design on the side, and this happened.

http://synthworld.droppages.com/

I realize this concept has been explored before, but regardless, content-wise, I hope musicians especially will gain some knowledge about hardware synthesizers. Critiques are welcomed not only over the layout, but also in terms of information given.

P.S. Don't mind the Adsense on the side unless you are interested in a particular ad: need to maintain the site somehow.


----------

